# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  Главное в этом мире

## Блуждающий во Тьме

Интересно, какие у кого идеалы... Если вообще они у кого-то есть...

----------


## dukha

"Не родиться на свет, конечно, еще лучше, но на второе место можно поставить крепкий сон" (А.Мердок)

----------


## Amonimus

Я не очень знаю что значит 'идеалы', но главное в разумном существе не допускать ошибок и максимальная производительность.

----------


## Elr

нет жизни - нет ничего остального каким бы ценным оно не было

----------


## dukha

Я смотрю, большинство голосует за варианты "добро" и "зло"; жизнь, свобода и справедливость мало кого интересуют.

----------


## fuсka rolla

> Я смотрю, большинство голосует за варианты "добро" и "зло"; жизнь, свобода и справедливость мало кого интересуют.


 Я за свободу голосовал. Текущие результаты меня самого удивляют. Идеалистов, видимо на форуме много.

----------


## Мара

а я голосовала за себя любимую, потому что во мне и жизнь и свобода и справедливость...ну и чуть чуть добра, совсем немного :Wink:

----------


## dukha

Предлагаю объединить 4 и 5 пункты в "Я - само добро".
Добавьте вариант "надежда" - я проголосую.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> Предлагаю объединить 4 и 5 пункты в "Я - само добро".
> Добавьте вариант "надежда" - я проголосую.


 нельзя редактировать опрос.
и "надежда" как вариант быть не может - надежда только внутри самого человека. стоило дописать в конце вопроса "Величайшая Ценность во Вселенной"...

----------


## dukha

> "надежда" как вариант быть не может - надежда только внутри самого человека.


 Какие на ощупь жизнь, добро, свобода, справедливость?

----------


## fanter

И добро и свобода и справедливость. Без чего-то одного остальное для меня бессмысленно. Ну и без себя любимого-то конечно не обойтись =Р

----------


## Alinanew

Добро и справедливость близкие категории, а так для многих материальные ценности важны.......(((

----------


## Cyanide

радоваться тому, что главного нет

----------


## Усяслаў

я проголосовал за справедливость, хотя свобода и жизнь не менее ценны.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> Добро и справедливость близкие категории, а так для многих материальные ценности важны.......(((


 добро и справедливость - абсолютно разные вещи.

----------


## Amonimus

Помоему тут скоро один из видов метрии и флуда начнётся. Все отошли от темы и следят за голосованием.

----------


## Amonimus

Скопировалось предыдущее..

----------


## Gwen

ЛЮБОВЬ - вот одна величайшая ценность. Любовь и есть жизнь, она же свобода, она выше справедливости, она есть добро. А во "мне самом" столько всего, совсем не ценного, а даже такого, чего бы лучше там не было.

----------


## Amonimus

Зачем писать в 1-2 строки, что вы проголосовали. Думаете, когда закончится, будут "победители"? Может тому кто "Я за добро" медальку дать? Никому не интересно ваше решение, тут нужно продискуссировать все пять вариантов. (Важны тут все пять, никаких хотя.) А за Х=лучше, можно расценить как загатовку к бурлению.



facepalm, как много взаимоисключающих параграфов...

----------


## Dida

Я сам - звучит как эгоизм

----------


## Elr

хмм, интересно, а может ли человек являться самим для себя ценностью ? У термина "ценность" есть конкретное определение. Сказать "быть ценностью для самого себя", все равно как "испытывать потребность в самом себе", либо "быть заинтересованным самим собой"  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Unity

Всегда казалось, что ценность индивида _пропорциональна_ ценности его для остальных, для мира, общества... 
Что стоящего и осмысленного в т.н. "любви к себе"?..

----------


## trypo

> Всегда казалось, что ценность индивида _пропорциональна_ ценности его для остальных, для мира, общества... 
> Что стоящего и осмысленного в т.н. "любви к себе"?..


 ответ : жить ради себя .
жить ради других и для других - мило , но отнюдь не единственный путь .
и да , некоторые черезчур высоко ценят "общество" и его законы.

----------


## Unity

Сами мы, сами по себе - ничто - и будь лишь только у нас возможность убедиться в этом на своём личном опыте - Вы бы также, несомненно, безусловно, бесспорно, рано ль, поздно ль, осознали б это - и Вам также было бы скучно так "жить" - себя ради - и Вы бы также устремили взор свой в сторону, к иным - ну а затем - _и ещё выше_, в поисках своих Основ, Корней, Истоков - ибо невозможно вечно жить невеждой, разменивая время своей жизни на бессмысленную гонку за вскоре неизбежно приедающимися "удовольствиями"...
Услада, имхо, в мире лишь Одна... Двояка: окунаться в таинство Любви - и познавать...
Познавать Любовь, любя Познание...

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

что ж, можно подвести итог: больше всех оказалось эгоистов - как и ожидалось

----------


## trypo

сам мы , сами по себе - величайшая ценность во вселенной.
мы создаем миры одними лишь своими желаниями.
я есть все - весь мир существует ради меня.
на своем опыте несомненно , безусловно и бесспорно мне предстоит это осознать.

существуют разные точки зрения на жизнь :
если кто-то желает жить ради других, приносить пользу другим - это его личный выбор ,
и я не в праве его осуждать.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

> сам мы , сами по себе - величайшая ценность во вселенной.
> мы создаем миры одними лишь своими желаниями.
> я есть все - весь мир существует ради меня.
> на своем опыте несомненно , безусловно и бесспорно мне предстоит это осознать.
> 
> существуют разные точки зрения на жизнь :
> если кто-то желает жить ради других, приносить пользу другим - это его личный выбор ,
> и я не в праве его осуждать.


 Unity уже подробно и хорошо по этому поводу написал. Но я всё-таки тоже добавлю.
"Создаём миры": я ничего не создаю и не могу создать - если живу только для себя. Мечты, фантазии, вся "внутренняя Вселенная" - умрут вместе с моим жалким телом и превратятся в прах. Лишь делая ДЛЯ КОГО-ТО - я могу что-то создать. Живя ради какой-то высокой цели, я могу перестать быть ничем - и никак иначе.
А эгоизм - это просто признак незрелости личности.

----------


## trypo

говорят же на всех углах :
навешивают ярлыки лишь те , кто ничего не понимает.
не берите на себя роль судьи - 
пока не появится желающий примерить роль подсудимого.
истина же в том , что что-то создать можно лишь ради себя самого ,
ради других невозможно ничего создать - можно лишь помочь.
это просто страшная разница.
человек может прожить лишь свою жизнь и ничью другую - от этого все течет.

----------


## Блуждающий во Тьме

*trypo*, нам друг друга не понять.
На земле есть единственный Судья - это сам человек. И лучше быть судьёй, чем безучастным наблюдателем.

----------


## Агата

> а я голосовала за себя любимую, потому что во мне и жизнь и свобода и справедливость...


 вот это хорошие слова.



> сам мы , сами по себе - величайшая ценность во вселенной.
> мы создаем миры одними лишь своими желаниями.
> я есть все - весь мир существует ради меня.
> 
> если кто-то желает жить ради других, приносить пользу другим - это его личный выбор ,
> и я не в праве его осуждать.


 И эти - тоже. 
По моему мнению, человек рождён, чтобы быть эгоцентричным, не эгоистом, не, а именно эгоцентричным: в первую очередь позаботься о себе. Н-р, какое здоровье может дать мать своим детям, если она сама больна? Сначала ты заполняешь себя всяким хорошим, тёплым, красивым, вкусным, а уж потом можно с радостью делиться этим другим. Служением другим людям, миру может сделать очень счастливым, но что толку пытаться дать счастье другим, если у тебя внутри одна желчь. "У меня в кармане 0 яблок, пойду накормлю голодных." Бред же.

Мне очень хочется проголосовать, чтобы увидеть результаты, но здесь нет моего варианта  :Smile:  
Я стремлюсь к тому, чтобы мой вариант был "Я сама", но пока я от него далеко. "Я и есть высшая ценность" означает, что во мне есть и жизнь, и любовь, и счастье, и я готова делиться этим с окружающими миром.

А вообще, когда этим летом меня спросили, что самое главное в жизни, в моей голове упорно крутилось "вода". Так и не разгадала, что это =)

----------


## ГазНиколай

Не нашол своего любимого варианта ответа в опросе, поэтому вот коротенький видеоответ, мне лично оочень нравится.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nfcCgl_Rcv4

----------


## Navesele

Из предложенных вариантов - Свобода

----------


## Лазарус

мне кажется, что главное в этом мире - понять , что смерть неминуема и гордо встретить ее.

----------


## ГазНиколай

> мне кажется, что главное в этом мире - понять , что смерть неминуема и гордо встретить ее.


 Тогда когда она этого захочет! Аминь!

----------


## оригами

интересно почему такой убогий выбор? и нет "другое"..?
по моему главное в этом мире - это любовь!

----------


## Лазарус

> по моему главное в этом мире - это любовь!


 благодаря которой кончает жизнь самоубийством больше 90 000 человек в год

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Значит для 90 000 главным в жизни и была любовь

----------


## оригами

я бы не сказала что они покончили с собой именно из-за любви....это все равно что машины обвинять в авариях со смертельным исходом.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

Оригами, иногда и машины виноваты в авариях,но в большинстве случаев существа,которые ими управляют. Но все равно, я считаю,что самоубийства из-за любви,только обвинять надо не любовь

----------


## Gek

"свобода"

хотя, в современном мире человек по определению не может быть абсолютно свободным, но к этому можно и нужно стремиться

----------


## оригами

Больной на всю голову,  было бы более корректно сказать...на почве любви, а не так буквально. ИМХО
машины в редких случаях виноваты...это обязанность владельца следить за дорогой и тех состоянием автомобиля.

----------


## Больной на всю голову

на почве любви... скорее всего так. Кто-то поплачет и воспримет это как жизненный урок, а кто-то не в силах перенести разочарования в любви. Если вернуться к нашим баранкам,то каждый день под машину не налазиешься. Но не буду спорить,так как человеческий фактор в авариях преобладает(процентов 95), проверено на себе :-)

----------


## Икадезотта

свобода.....

----------


## Ben

одна из высших ценностей это способность отдавать другим свет, которое приводит лишь к увеличению его в себе

----------


## Melissa

Я ! :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

Жизнь? Природа ни во что не ставит жизнь отдельного индивидуума, так почему я должен ценить ее больше?
Свобода одного заканчивается там где начинается свобода другого.
Добро, на мой взгляд, должно быть с кулаками (читай = справедливости).
Я сам - на "Величайшую Ценность" не потяну.

Проголосовал за справедливость, уж больно ее не хватает.

----------


## лёля48

как можно рассуждать о "Величайшей Ценности" если человек хочет умереть. В этом мире может быть одна Ценность это любовь родителей. это то что никогда не уйдёт, а вот дети этого не понимают и считают в большинстве своём, что нет такого чувства нет. А повзрослев после смерти родителей это доходит, но не до всех и это печально...

----------


## Nabat

Тишина, спокойствие, умиротворенность, гармония. Не увидел среди вариантов.

----------


## Клесч

Да, плюсик тишине и спокойствию. Так жаль, что в жизни приходится отвлекаться на всякую чушь, и нельзя просто спать.

----------


## Enni

Ничего из этого. Здесь только один вариант ответа "Я сам". Все остальное только его вариации. Свобода (чья?) моя. Жизнь (чья?) моя или абстрактная. Такая же абстрактная, как абстрактное добро или справедливость. 
Ценности - совсем не это. 
Ценностью может быть только конкретная идея, ради которой готов и жить и умереть.

----------


## Sanzo

Свобода. Очень много смыла в этом слове :Smile:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

Развитие. А всё перечисленное в опросе довольно местячково, имхо.

----------


## Случайнозаглянувший

Самое дорогое в жизни вообще не имеет никакого отношения к деньгам, выше денег. Цена – это агония и пот, кровь и преданность… цена обеспечивается самым дорогим в жизни – *САМОЙ ЖИЗНЬЮ* – точной мерой абсолютной стоимости.

----------


## Nails

Смысла в смерти не существует, а смысл в жизни, найти ещё возможно! Жизнь дана вам, чтобы искать этот самый смысл жизни!  :Smile: 
Главное в этом мире - это найти себя! Чего я лично желаю всем участникам этого форума!  :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

> Жизнь дана вам, чтобы искать этот самый смысл жизни!


 Спасибо, *Nails*, но "_для того чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное, нужно сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное_" (с).

То есть, для того чтобы долго и упорно искать смысл жизни, нужно жить; причем неплохо.
Но некоторые люди именно это и не хотят делать.  :EEK!: 
Замкнутый круг получается...

Вот если у вас есть личный опыт многолетнего вращения в этом круге, с последующим осознанным выходом из него, то всем нам очень хотелось бы о нем услышать.
По крайней мере, это намного полезнее, чем призывы голодающим "есть кашу ложками".

----------


## Гражданин

Выбрал справедливость.

----------


## Nails

> Спасибо, *Nails*, но "_для того чтобы продать что-нибудь ненужное, нужно сначала купить что-нибудь ненужное_" (с).
> 
> То есть, для того чтобы долго и упорно искать смысл жизни, нужно жить; причем неплохо.
> Но некоторые люди именно это и не хотят делать. 
> Замкнутый круг получается...
> 
> Вот если у вас есть личный опыт многолетнего вращения в этом круге, с последующим осознанным выходом из него, то всем нам очень хотелось бы о нем услышать.
> По крайней мере, это намного полезнее, чем призывы голодающим "есть кашу ложками".


 У меня есть принцип в жизни. Поскольку в смерти смысл ты не найдешь никогда, свои проблемы не решишь, ничего не изменится, как правило, в 98% случаев смерть того или иного человека не делает никого счастливее! Ну ладно там террористов уничтожать. А тут что, террористы сидят? Во всяком случае я сомневаюсь в этом. За что умирать? Люди умирают за какую-то идею, идеологию, которую сами в себе утверждают! И хорошо если эта идеология, мысли, помогают спасти другие жизни! Только они же умирают за то чтобы жил кто-то другой! А в чем смысл умереть просто так? Только потому что не сложилась жизнь?! Так а что это изменит? Мир вокруг станет ''ярче'', исчезнут людские пороки или что? Так вот именно, что ничего. Итог: Смысла в смерти нету, если не существует оправданной причины для смерти, а значит что смысл в смерти не найдешь. Зато можно найти смысл в жизни, которая всегда перед нами! :Smile:

----------


## Dementiy

> У меня есть принцип в жизни.


 Я рад, что у вас есть такой принцип и вы его придерживаетесь.
Но это ведь просто слова, не более.
А словами реальные жизненные проблемы решить невозможно.

----------


## Lana0305

Любовь))

----------


## Unity

...Развенчание иллюзий своего ума, привитых нам обществом & самозабвением…

----------


## ilya23

Думаю справедливость. Очень обидно и за себя и за других людей. Такое чувство что ни одно добро не остается безнаказанным

----------


## Destiny

Думаю - добро.
 Все остальное - фальш.
Свобода - объём клетки, самый большой объём клетки у того, у кого ничего нет.
Жизнь ценна только тем, что страшновато умирать. Лично я не представляю, что хорошего может быть в жизни.
Справедливость - у каждого своя, иногда используется для оправдания самых омерзительных деяний.
Я сам - ну это вообще не понятно. Представляю, очевидно какую-то ценность, как любая товарно-материальная ценность. Типа - горько есть и жаль покинуть.

----------


## Revsh

Всегда старался быть справедливым по отношению к другим, делал им добро и всё такое, потому что просто хотел быть человечным, но ито и этого вселенная недаёт возможности продолжать делать.
Предположим там наверху ктото есть, тогда что зло получается чтоли?

----------

